# Aus Java (per HTTPRequest?) auf Website zugreifen, Links klicken und File downloaden?



## Stumppi (31. Mai 2008)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich möchte folgende Szenario realisieren und überlege nun, welche Vorgehensweise bzw. welche Libraries ich dazu verwenden könnte.

Ein einfaches Beispiel: Eine Website ist über http://www.test.de erreichbar. Auf der Startseite befindet sich eine Login-Formular bestehend aus Username und Passwort. Gibt man dieses ein, so gelangt man (vorausgesetzt Username und Passwort sind korrekt) auf eine Unterseite mit 3 Links (Link1, Link2, Link3). Klickt man auf Link3, so gelangt man zu einer weiteren Unterseite, auf der sich 2 Links befinden (Link31, Link32). Link31 ist mit einem cvs-File verbunden.

Nun möchte ich aus Java heraus automatisch (ohne manuellen Aufruf über den Browser) auf http://www.test.de zugreifen. Dort soll der Login erfolgen. Ist dies geschehen, soll auf zuerst Link3 und danach Link31 geklickt werden. Das cvs-File soll dann auf dem Server abgespeichert werden.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob es in Java Werkzeuge gibt, dieses "simulierte Browsing" ermöglichen bzw. ob es dazu unter Euch schon Erfahrung gibt?

Ich freue mich über jedes Feedback.

Vielen Dank und Grüße,
Stumppi


----------



## _jsd_ (2. Juni 2008)

Hi,

Du benötigst dazu keine "Browsersimulation", Anfragen an Webserver sind reine GET/POST Requests, Du benötigst nur Google, Wikipedia und im falle von wechselnden URL ( der CSV) JDom oder Sax...

Bei Google und Wikipedia solltest Du Information finden wie man Anfragen an Webserver via HTTP sendet und JDom/Sax hilft dir beim parsen von HTML-Dokumenten...

hmf


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

entweder verwendest du dazu denn Commons HTTP Client:
http://hc.apache.org/httpclient-3.x/ in Verbindung mit einem großzügigen Fehlerotleraten HTML Parser
http://java-source.net/open-source/html-parsers um die Links zu extrahieren.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/202949-alle-links-eines-html-dokuments-extrahieren.html


Ansonsten kannst du solche Operationen auch mti Apache Jmeter erledigen:
http://jakarta.apache.org/site/downloads/downloads_jmeter.cgi

Gruß Tom


----------

